# Surgeon vs Hospitalist



## ChrisWoody (Dec 6, 2007)

When the patient has been admitted by the surgeon or a surgical procedure and subsequently developes a medical condition for which the patient is seen by the Hospitalist, does the Hospitalist bill as consulting and subsequent visits, or continually as consulting.  When discharge time comes does the Hospitalist bill for the discharge or is the discharge under the surgeon's global package?


----------



## scorrado (Dec 7, 2007)

Whoever admits the patient does the discharge. So, if your doctor admits the patient he will ask the hospitalist to do a consult and then any other visits the hospitalists does will be subsequent visits and your doctor will do the discharge. But, if your patient is having an outpatient surgery and the hospitalist admits the patient because of complications the hospitalist is going to bill an admission and then the discharge. Hope this helps!


----------

